
Peter Montgomery Has Died - FiloSottile
https://iacr.org/people/PeterMontgomery.html
======
eismcc
I worked on the crypto team at Microsoft, which Peter Montgomery worked with
to integrate various algorithms. He was quite nice and also quite
unforgettable. RIP

------
remmargorp64
It seems so tragic to me that there are so many people that bust their ass
their whole life to save up for retirement at 65, only to die 5 years later.

It makes me almost not even want to bother saving up for retirement...

~~~
jinushaun
Don’t throw out the baby with the bath water. Your money would pass on to your
estate/partner/children.

------
aerovistae
Jesus how many people are gonna die today?

~~~
Invictus0
There was some analysis of celebrity deaths in 2016 that was interesting
[0][1]. Analyses disagree on whether 2016 was particularly deadly for
celebrities, but they generally agree that there are more people we consider
celebrities dying each year.

[0] [https://medium.com/@jasoncrease/was-2016-especially-
dangerou...](https://medium.com/@jasoncrease/was-2016-especially-dangerous-
for-celebrities-79d79b9fae02)

[1] [https://macro.media.mit.edu/2017/](https://macro.media.mit.edu/2017/)

~~~
gibolt
There are also more people total, and more people considered celebrities

------
nvjtd
First Pop Smoke now Peter ;(

